

Everybody's Free (To Learn a Powerful Editor) - antiform
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.development.apps/browse_thread/thread/0832db4a2a180e4b

======
henning
More wisdom:

Get money.

Fuck bitches.

Smoke trees.

Stay true.

(The above is not any less condescending or meaningless than the content of
the OP)

~~~
jcl
As the comments point out, the OP is a parody of the essay and subsequent 1999
hit song "Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)". As such, it's filled with a
mix of "universal" truths, quirky suggestions, and well-meaning advice --
surely intended to be taken only half-seriously.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear_Sunscreen>

<http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/poetry/mary-schmich.html>

------
orib
Wow, I never expected to see a parody of the Sunscreen Marketing Board sketch.
And it's all good advice, no less.

------
waynep
date posted: Nov 25 1999

